# My baby is getting tired of pureed food



## AlexisJackson (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi there, my 15 month baby is getting tired of eating puree, but he does not want to try solid food. He now just wants to eat fruit puree, or bananas, bread and cookies. If we offer him other food, like what we usually have in our meals he just refuses. I don't know what to offer him, he does not like pasta, rice or meat. I'm desperate! Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Is he old enough to dip? Hummus, yogurt, white bean dip, etc. might be appealing.

We also did a lot of soups, often pur?ed like tomato soup, cream of broccoli, root veggie, etc. When we did broth based soups we would strain the solids for finger food and give the broth in a shot glass 

Try not to stress and resort to less healthy things to entice him. Some kids are just slow to take to solids.


----------



## sleeplessmommy76 (Oct 9, 2014)

OMG been there! You should definitely check out food feeding products. They're made for babies in your LO's exact situation. Old enough for solid food, but hesitant on trying it. My child was hesitant at first, but got used to it. With food feeders, you put real food into them, and babies get to suck on it so that it has a safe, mushy consistency. There's some by Munchkin, but I prefer the silicon feeders over mesh because they're easier to clean. Check out Kidsme. It's not as well known, but I was happy with their products. 

Hope this helps Alexis! :smile:


----------



## countrymomma555 (Jul 24, 2015)

Does he eat a lot of pureed vegetables? because maybe he's just too used to sweets... not trying to blame anyone of course, my Daughter was the same way at about 12 months- i tried dips, just like newmamalizzy suggested.


----------



## defams (Aug 10, 2015)

Why he eat much puree in 15 month age? I thought puree is just on 6 - 12 month.
My 16 month kid eat sometimes what i eat like rice, vegetables soup, fish, chicken, and fruits.

You should keep trying to give him meals like what you eat, probably you can try with vegetables soup, steam fish or boiled chicken.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

If he's still nursing I wouldn't worry about how much food he actually eats, just keep offering a variety. Between 6-18m I just give small amounts of our regular meals and snacks, beginning with whatever is small enough or soft enough to be safe. The fruit and dairy seem to be favorites and other things barely get tasted, but they'll get there eventually.


----------



## BlessedBeyondMeasure (Mar 14, 2016)

My daughter was also very hesitant to try solid food. Her doctor thought it was a texture issue and said some kids just don't take to solid foods as quickly as others - that made me feel a lot better :smile: So we just kept trying things... Eventually she really started liking black beans, peas, cheerios and mandarin oranges. And as time went on she opened up to more and more food...


----------



## dannygreen (Jun 9, 2016)

adolf_smith said:


> but i know about healthy food
> you know about spices and its healthy benfits
> 
> indian spices


my kids like them!


----------



## hennesseyheart (Aug 9, 2016)

Some of my kids were slow to enjoy solid food. We didn't really didn't do purees, we offered what we were eating and as long as they were nursing I was ok with whatever they did (or didn't) eat until they were ready. By the time most of them took an interest in the solids, they were also ready to cut down their nursing time.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*are you trying foods that are*

Soft, but lumpy? This is a good way to introduce textures. Instead of purees, just mash the food with a fork, or roughly chop soft foods like banana, avocado, egg etc. Beans/lentils/garbanzos are a good intro to soft textures, as are tofu and cooked cereals/grains. Are you doing the pureeing yourself? Just cut down on the amount you puree little by little, this way you are just using family meals you already eat. Let your child feed themselves, put tiny amounts of food in front of them and let them experiment. Also kids emulate other kids, so being around other kids who are eating may pique their interest in food.


----------



## MarySimas (Jan 11, 2017)

Include in your baby diet dips, yogurt and soups.


----------



## roseawebs (Jan 30, 2017)

AlexisJackson said:


> Hi there, my 15 month baby is getting tired of eating puree, but he does not want to try solid food. He now just wants to eat fruit puree, or bananas, bread and cookies. You can also check best food dehydrator, best baby swing. If we offer him other food, like what we usually have in our meals he just refuses. I don't know what to offer him, he does not like pasta, rice or meat. I'm desperate! Any suggestions?
> Thanks!


I think it is normal. My baby was same like yours. But, later my girl start to eating what i offer to feed her.


----------



## BellaCassels (Feb 7, 2017)

edited


----------



## lilgreg (Jan 19, 2018)

My baby is just 16 months old, he always ask for the food I eat. Is there any problem in doing so?


----------



## Yosharty (Jan 19, 2018)

You can put 2 plates and one plate for you and another for your kid with different food.

But, you should say both are same food my child.

This is for mum and this is for you 


LOL


----------



## Rafia (Feb 19, 2018)

*Engage your baby*

I think you should not give up giving him/her pureed food, instead try to engage your baby by giving him/her toys in hand when its a meal time. Or you can try to put up nursery rhymes to engage your little one.


----------

